

Man replaces his false eye with bionic camera eye - eguizzo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/biomedical/bionics/061110-eyeborg-bionic-eye

======
jared314
Another Life Recorder. [http://techcrunch.com/2009/09/06/life-recorders-may-
be-this-...](http://techcrunch.com/2009/09/06/life-recorders-may-be-this-
centurys-wrist-watch/)

~~~
tocomment
Any idea when life recorders will catch on? They seem like they would be so
useful.

------
mikeleeorg
I would love to have bionic eyes. That can zoom in. And view various
wavelengths (a la Predator). And take photos. And record video. Wow.

